# MedicineNet- CT Scan (Computerized Axial Tomography)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Title: CT Scan (Computerized Axial Tomography)brCategory: Procedures and TestsbrCreated: 12/31/1997brLast Editorial Review: 11/4/2008View the full article


----------

